# Go outside



## Kairuk (Mar 8, 2010)

www.wwwdotcom.com
Last page of the internet, gtfo the forums.


----------



## Wilk Freeman (Mar 8, 2010)

I like the site's name.


----------



## Jelly (Mar 8, 2010)

http://www.wwwcomcom.com/
significantly less *gay*


----------

